# Do you turn off car when waiting for pax?



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Just curious if anyone turns off their car when they are waiting? Does it depend on circumstances, like neighborhood, house/apt vs bar pickup, etc? 

Is it worth it to turn off the engine when waiting for a pickup?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> Just curious if anyone turns off their car when they are waiting?


Not in S. Florida.


duggles said:


> Is it worth it to turn off the engine when waiting for a pickup?


I have no intention of waiting for them long enough for it to make a difference. The AC is on for me and those that drag their but*s out to the car in a timely fashion.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Now that the weather is less than 80 degrees I shut it down. My hybrid non uber car shuts down at stoplights, it saves gas.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not in S. Florida.
> I have no intention of waiting for them long enough for it to make a difference. The AC is on for me and those that drag their but*s out to the car in a timely fashion.


If you're waiting 5 minutes for the cancel fee, I'd assume it'd be worth it not to burn gas for 5 minutes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

duggles said:


> If you're waiting 5 minutes for the cancel fee, I'd assume it'd be worth it not to burn gas for 5 minutes.


Highs are still in the upper 80s here along with high humidity. Even if I didn't care about my own comfort...what about the passenger(s) that get in the car after the AC has been off for 4 minutes?


----------



## Brandon1 (Sep 28, 2014)

I personally always turn my car off if it's a residential area, unless they're waiting outside. But I leave my car lights on so they can see which car is waiting for them


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> Just curious if anyone turns off their car when they are waiting? Does it depend on circumstances, like neighborhood, house/apt vs bar pickup, etc?
> 
> Is it worth it to turn off the engine when waiting for a pickup?


My car turns itself off. It does this to save gas, most newer cars has the feature as part of their eco mode. Plus it's a little loud. Has some sport muffler package on it from the dealer. I also turn on my flasher so it catches their attention and I can get them in the car quicker and on their way.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Highs are still in the upper 80s here along with high humidity. Even if I didn't care about my own comfort...what about the passenger(s) that get in the car after the AC has been off for 4 minutes?


That will teach them to be more prompt next time. Teach them by making them sweat


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> If you're waiting 5 minutes for the cancel fee, I'd assume it'd be worth it not to burn gas for 5 minutes.


 5 minutes?? Some of these people take 10 minutes.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Not in central Florida....


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i have a prius, the engine turns off at stop lights and stops


----------



## wanderlust (Jul 23, 2014)

I thought you didn't get any cancellation fee if you didn't wait over 10 minutes?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> I thought you didn't get any cancellation fee if you didn't wait over 10 minutes?


No.


----------



## daileydub (Oct 18, 2014)

I had a girl that made me wait 25 minutes and was pissed that I started the fare after 10 min. She threatened to leave. I briefly stopped it just to shut her ass up since she apparently thought the world revolved around here and my time doesnt deserve .20 cents per min. After I picked her friend up down the street I started it again. She tried to put a closer location in even though we were going to LIV so she thought she wouldnt pay as much. Then she still gives me a shitty rating! 
She said I got there too fast and it usually takes 40 min. 
40 min for uber? come on lady!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

daileydub said:


> I had a girl that made me wait 25 minutes...


How did she MAKE you wait? Unless she physically restrained you....the 25 minutes was on you as was expecting anything better than a bad rating from a self centered bi*ch that kept you waiting for 25 minutes. 6 minutes....cancel....customer no show.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I just tell them that they can ping a driver when they're ready. Thats the concept


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

daileydub said:


> I had a girl that made me wait 25 minutes and was pissed that I started the fare after 10 min. She threatened to leave. I briefly stopped it just to shut her ass up since she apparently thought the world revolved around here and my time doesnt deserve .20 cents per min. After I picked her friend up down the street I started it again. She tried to put a closer location in even though we were going to LIV so she thought she wouldnt pay as much. Then she still gives me a shitty rating!
> She said I got there too fast and it usually takes 40 min.
> 40 min for uber? come on lady!


how do you start / stop a meter? Once you turn it off they have to ping you again.

serious, consider it lesson learned for you. Next time 6 minutes, cancel that shit. Its not going to end well, regardless. That's just rude for someone to make you wait that long without compensation. Customer needs to be trained.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

wanderlust said:


> I thought you didn't get any cancellation fee if you didn't wait over 10 minutes?


when i cancel at 7 minutes, i get the fee. Its based on hitting the arrived button. I normally hit the arrived button about a block or two before I get there so the wait time starts before I put my car into position .


----------



## Woober (Oct 12, 2014)

So wait time clock starts ticking after hitting "ARRIVED"? I didn't know that...


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Woober said:


> So wait time clock starts ticking after hitting "ARRIVED"? I didn't know that...


Yes, that's when it starts, you let uber know you're there and uber sends a notification to client that you are there, the wait clock starts.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Uber sends the text when you're close by, about a mile/1 min away. When you hit arrived it sends another text that you're there and that time your 5 min wait time starts.
On average week i get about 8 of those. $4 each after uber cut for driving to passengers. A lot of times i get same passenger request me again. I still accept and give the ride. Just a little extra for me. Most are ok and understand its their fault. Some complain, i just explain what happened, tell them it's uber policy, cant wait more than 5 min.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

Once only I been waiting for some brod 25 min and first thing that ask me if o turn the trip on, and after all that b&@@ give me a 1 star so... a/c on for my comfort, and no more experimenting with generosity, [email protected]@& pax f&&@$ their opinion and hugely F&&@$ uber , I'm glad I quit !


----------



## dasistfantastische (Nov 7, 2014)

daileydub said:


> I had a girl that made me wait 25 minutes and was pissed that I started the fare after 10 min. She threatened to leave. I briefly stopped it just to shut her ass up since she apparently thought the world revolved around here and my time doesnt deserve .20 cents per min. After I picked her friend up down the street I started it again. She tried to put a closer location in even though we were going to LIV so she thought she wouldnt pay as much. Then she still gives me a shitty rating!
> She said I got there too fast and it usually takes 40 min.
> 40 min for uber? come on lady!


As Denzel would've said it " ma man"!


----------



## MciDave (Oct 28, 2014)

daileydub said:


> I had a girl that made me wait 25 minutes and was pissed that I started the fare after 10 min. She threatened to leave. I briefly stopped it just to shut her ass up since she apparently thought the world revolved around here and my time doesnt deserve .20 cents per min. After I picked her friend up down the street I started it again. She tried to put a closer location in even though we were going to LIV so she thought she wouldnt pay as much. Then she still gives me a shitty rating!
> She said I got there too fast and it usually takes 40 min.
> 40 min for uber? come on lady!


25 minutes? I wait 8 minutes tops from the time I hit arrived, the Uber concept is click when your ready, not click and take an hour. Depending on my travel time to a location depends on how long I will wait, if it takes me less then a minute to get there I'll wait 8 minutes, after 4 minutes I'm texting the rider that I'm there, after another 4 minutes I'm cancelling as a no show and moving on. Your not making money sitting there 25 minutes waiting on a pax, that might only bring you $5.00 trip, how many other trips could have you got during that 25 minutes you wasted?


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

That is 6$ ride... I stop when they cut other 20% no more uber nonesence


----------

